# reservoir sour diesel



## lucky left (Aug 2, 2008)

anyone know where to find this strain sold by reservoir seeds. i recently ran into it in this book called "the big book of buds". BEAUTIFUL plant. if anyone can post a link to this strain from a good website. id greatly apprecite it. thanks in advance....

-Lucky Left


----------



## massproducer (Aug 2, 2008)

seed boutique and seedbay are they only place to get original rez genetics.  I love rez's breeding projects.  I think there still may be a bit of alpha diesel left on seedbay, i would check there first.


----------



## lucky left (Aug 3, 2008)

hey is this the strain? i didnt think it was at first. i thought it was a cross with haze and sour. heres the link from seed boutique

https://www.seedboutique.com/store/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=78&products_id=1147


----------



## massproducer (Aug 3, 2008)

It is this one you are looking for

https://www.seedboutique.com/store/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=78&products_id=1146

Alpha Diesel


----------



## lucky left (Aug 3, 2008)

Alpha diesel is Sour Diesel???


----------



## massproducer (Aug 3, 2008)

yup, it is rez's sour diesel IBL x the original East coast Sour diesel (clone only).  Rez will be releasing his new 2008 sour diesel IBL in late sept or early oct


----------

